# filehandling Dateien umbenennen



## michaelschuler (6. August 2003)

Hallo leute, ich möchte gerne ein paar(800) dateien umbenennen.
wie mache ich das in C???

habe folgendes versucht:
system("RENAME P:\pfad ziel quelle");


----------



## michaelschuler (6. August 2003)

problem gelöst:

if ( rename(oldname, newname) == 0 )
    printf("%s wurde umbenannt in %s\n", quelle, ziel);
else
    perror("rename");


----------

